# Subaru wheels, will the fit?



## Tony Lane (Dec 1, 2007)

I found a set of very reasonably priced winter tires on 5x100 Subaru wheels. I couldn't tell you the offset, all that I know is they're 5x100 and 15". Odds of these fitting my MK4 Golf?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Subaru wheels, will the fit? (Tony Lane)*

it depends on the hub bore. VW is 57.1mm


----------



## Tony Lane (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks man! Subaru hub bore is 56.1mm across the board afaik. 


_Modified by Tony Lane at 3:21 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Subaru wheels, will the fit? (Tony Lane)*

What size bolts do they take?


----------



## Tony Lane (Dec 1, 2007)

5x100


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Tony Lane)*

most jdm cars use a 12mm bolt not the 14mm that vw has switched over to 
the hub bore is smaller if they are in fact oem subie wheels you will need to have the hub made bigger to fit them


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Subaru wheels, will the fit? (Tony Lane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tony Lane* »_5x100

That's the bolt pattern not the bolt size.


----------



## Tony Lane (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Subaru wheels, will the fit? (dennisgli)*

My bad, I have no idea what the bolt size is.


----------

